# [batch] Verzeichnis auslesen und files starten



## vquicksilver (11. November 2004)

Ich habe in einem Verzeichniss sagen wir mal 100 txt files.. und ich möchte nun das alle Txt files per batchdatei einzeln nacheinander "gestartet" werden.
Ich möchte halt der batch ein verzeichnis übergeben.. die dann verzeichnis ausliest..
das dann die batch per schleife so durchläuft

programm.exe -parameter text1.txt 
programm.exe -parameter text2.txt 
programm.exe -parameter text3.txt 

Das ich das nicht einzeln machen muss. Hat da wer ein Tip ?


----------

